# New juvie Gold Severum hiding



## bieltan (Aug 26, 2009)

Greetings all. So after a long time of preparing my new 75 gallon tank, its up and running. A few stats before hand to give you an idea of what I have:

75 gallon tank
Ph: 7.7 (I have very hard water)
Temp: 80F
Other levels normal

Stock:
3 Juvie Gold Severums
1 Adult Parrot
All 4 introduced 2 days ago

The tank has several caves for the juvies to hide. 1f, 2m (dominate) take up one cave, the other (I think) male takes up the cave next door. But no hideouts thus far for the big parrot.

The temperment of the parrot I describe as a big dumb dog. Hes playful and very excitable when I come around. In my old (20g) tank he had 2 tank mates (loach and a convict), which are not here in this new tank. He got along with both fine and there was never any trouble.

The Problem: The severums hide a lot, one chills by the heater (I know, not a good sign). He is picked on by the dominate male severum and intimidated by the parrot. I say intimidated because the Parrot (from what I've observed) just wants to play. There isnt any nipping, nor bumping, nor shows sign of aggressive behavior. Just hangs around the severums and when they do come out, he will join there mini school and they seem not to care (when they leave there cave). But some times the parrot stares them down in what I can only think of as in a dominate fashion, and they shut and lock their cave doors. The non-dominate severum shares his time between the heater and his cave. Plus all 3 severums will dart for their homes (or closest heater) if they see me 

My only idea for this type of behavior from the Severums is the fact that the Ph is way out of there range (working on that issue with the introduction of peat soon - other suggestions welcome). Possibly new tank scaring the piss out of them, and maybe a big dumb animal in the tank with them. The reason I say maybe is they do every so often come out with the parrot and swim around, although they dont go far from there cave.

Any tips or ideas would be greatly appreciated...other than filleting the Parrot.


----------



## Chiquita (May 4, 2010)

I have a parrot, Charlie, I love him. They are like dogs. Anyway, I think he is just getting adjusted. Once he learns the parrot is not out to harm him he will settle in. Sometimes it takes cichlids a while to settle in and feel at home. So I think that is the case, plus if there is a bigger fish they will feel frightened until they realize no hard will be done. Good Luck, I do think he will come out and settle in time. :thumb:


----------



## bieltan (Aug 26, 2009)

Good to hear. This morning I found the pair of severums relocated to the bigger cave on the other side of the tank. And the remaining severum was at least in his apartment and not hanging out neer the heater.


----------



## Chiquita (May 4, 2010)

Is anyone picking on him?


----------



## bieltan (Aug 26, 2009)

The dominate (i assume) male severum was picking on the other (again I assume) male. I plan on getting 1 or 2 more asap to spread the agression around. The LFS only had 3 gold severums available at the time and will be contacting me when they get more.


----------

